# Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better??



## ssj335 (Jul 13, 2006)

Im looking for brighter bulbs since the ones I "upgraded" to from stock are really crappy.
I bought these Silverstar ones but then someone told me that these are no better than stock and a waste of money and told me to return them and get an H.I.D kit.
Can anyone please advise?? Thanks!!


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (ssj335)*

get the silver star ultras. upgrading bulbs really doesnt do much. i recomend you upgrade to projection headlights. The stock headlights really dont light up the road to well and if you over adjust them they pop out of socket so be carefull


----------



## ssj335 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (kylem)*

thanks
silverstar ultras the consensus? id love to hear a few opinions before i exchange these ones. 
thanks again!


----------



## bluvelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (ssj335)*

i upgraded to the ultras too, they seem alot whiter and brighter, but distance wise they seem the same.


----------



## ssj335 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (bluvelvet)*

ok thanks
thats 2 votes for the silverstar ultras. i think i will go with those then if nobody else has an opinion.
has anyone had issues with blowing fuses or anything like that??? i think these bulbs operate at a higher wattage than is normal for those sockets.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (ssj335)*

I've had Silverstars in my 05 GLI for over a year and have had no problems with them. I also have a Euroswitch installed too and I'm sure this has helped them last as long as they have.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (DC Jetta Guy)*

no problems with fuses or over heating of lense and headlight. He is right they make it whiter and brighter. $50 was what i paid. kinda expensive. i still suggest you look at some projector headligths. K2 motors sports has some if you would like to check them out. 
Just remember the brighter the bulb the quicker it burns out. I've only had mine for 2 months so im not sure how long they last. I'm trying to do the "do it yourself on changing daytime running lights"( low beam) to the city lights. That way i dont need to run my low beams in the daytime.


----------



## ssj335 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (bluvelvet)*

ok thanks
thats 2 votes for the silverstar ultras. i think i will go with those then if nobody else has an opinion.
has anyone had issues with blowing fuses or anything like that??? i think these bulbs operate at a higher wattage than is normal for those sockets.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (ssj335)*

Nope. I've owned my GLI for 2+ years and it has never burned out any of the fuses.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (ssj335)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssj335* »_has anyone had issues with blowing fuses or anything like that??? i think these bulbs operate at a higher wattage than is normal for those sockets.

No, the Sylvania Silverstar bulbs are just the normal wattage - same as the stock bulbs.


----------



## bluvelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (dennisgli)*

this shows the light difference, navigate the site for actual wattage and compatibility
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...rison/


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (bluvelvet)*

lol mine dont look like that


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar 4000K - Are these good bulbs? What's better?? (kylem)*

FWIW, I bought Osram Night Breaker bulbs (http://www.osram.com/nightbreaker) and am happy with 'em. My evolution:
Stock < Projectors w/ mediocre bulbs << Projectors w/ Night Breaker bulbs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

